# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζητηση ΒΒ

## IBEXWIFI

Καταρχας καλησπερα
μετα απο αρκετες μερες απουσιας μου απο εδω βρηκα εξοπλισμο και σιγα σιγα στηνω το ΒΒ μου ωραια ολα ομως οπως μου ειπε ο ΝC. Το θεμα ειναι να βρω και που θα συνδεθω. Ετσι λοιπον ειμαι στην αναζητηση βαζω 2 5αρια interfaces σε ταρατσο pc περιμενω ποιος καλος ανθρωπος απο εδω θα θελησει να συνδεθει μαζι μου . Σημειωτεον αναμενονται αλλα 2 interfaces περιμενω απαντησεις σας 



IBEXWIFI (#824 :: 

Υ.Γ το ταρατσο pc θα ειναι με Mikrotik και θα ειναι κλεισμενο σε ηλεκτρολογικο Πινακα Hager.

----------


## jungle traveller

απο τριτη θα βαλω μια omni στην ταρατσα,αμα θες να με σκαναρεις στειλε μου pm να σου πω ακριβως.

----------

